# Impossible de changer fond d'écran



## saturnin (20 Mars 2006)

Salut tout le monde!!

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il m'arrive mais dernièrement j'ai passé un coup d'onyx, redémarrer mon ibook, et depuis impossible de changer mon fond d'écran.
Je tiens à préciser que j'avais installé sur ma machine le petit logiciel pour pouboir raccorder mon ibook à un moniteur.
Lorsque j'essaie de changer le fond d'écran sur mon ibook, tout simplement rien ne se passe.
J'ai également remarqué que lorsque je fais alt+clic sur le bureu et que je choisis "modifier le fond d'écran" je n'arrive pas sur le menu.
Bref je désespère un petit peu, toutes mes manipulations ne servent à rien pour résoudre le problème j'ai l'impression.
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider!


----------



## marieaudel (22 Octobre 2007)

j'ai exactement le même problème, nettoyage onyx et "pfou" plus possible de changer mon fond d'écran.....

boulette...

et toi, as-tu réussi à arranger le problème???


----------

